# How to stop Win10 updating graphic driver!?



## RejZoR (Oct 30, 2015)

What the hell am I suppose to do to finally shut up god damn retarded Windows 10 driver updating? This bullshit will drive me insane.

Catalyst 15.7 that comes through Windows Update is BROKEN for AMD E-450 APU. It just doesn't work, it's slow as fuck and makes Youtube unusable even for 480p videos which is unacceptable.

I've disabled the driver updating in System panel, erased all drivers, installed Catalyst 14.12 WHQL for Win8.1 that actually works fine on Win10 even for Youtube, but after few hours, god damn retarded Windows 10 reinstalls the broken Catalyst 15.7 through Windows Update absolutely silently. I just notice everything works like shit and when I check display driver, it's the damn 15.7 again that's installed. Even if I do Driver Rollback, retarded Win10 AGAIN reinstalls it on its own after few hours. WHAT THE HELL!?

This is the EXACT reason why I was against moronic driver updating in Win10 and I fucking have to be the one affected by it. God damn Murphy's Law.

What else can I do for Windows 10 to stop updating the god damn driver!? This is insane.


----------



## 95Viper (Oct 30, 2015)

Use O&O Shutup10 to disable it.


----------



## RejZoR (Oct 31, 2015)

What the hell is with this retarded OS?! It just updated the god damn drivers *AGAIN* despite:

- disabling it in settings
- disabling it in gpedit
- disabling it in O&O Shutup 10

I haven't seen any malware this motherf**kin persistent as Windows 10 at updating god damn graphic drivers. It's freaking absurd. What moron at Microsoft thought forcing ALL updates on users without ANY choice of deselecting them like in Windows 8.1 was a good idea!? What the hell?!

This is pissing me off so badly and I can't do anything about it because Microsoft got this dumb idea to force driver updates and they are forcing this crap on to us despite monumental issues with it.

This laptop is going back to Windows 8.1 and MS can stick this rotten Windows 10 up their rear.


----------



## dorsetknob (Oct 31, 2015)

Its Sad to Say but I feel (with Microsoft forcing win 10 eventually on all legitimate win 7 and upward o/s ) your choices seem to be time limited even with reverting to win 8.1  they are going to try and "" Upgrade you for Free Again ""
Regret saying this but in order to avoid this in the future   you might have to consider the unthinkable and either go linux or  non- legitimate  and accept  no updates ( this is not a recommendation but a possible escape for you)


----------



## 64K (Oct 31, 2015)

Win 7 is fine with me for now. If DX12 turns out to be a hit in a year or two then I will go Win 10.


----------



## xorbe (Oct 31, 2015)

huhuhu


----------



## 95Viper (Oct 31, 2015)

RejZoR said:


> What the hell is with this retarded OS?! It just updated the god damn drivers *AGAIN* despite:
> 
> - disabling it in settings
> - disabling it in gpedit
> - disabling it in O&O Shutup 10



Turn off UAC, run the O&O Shutup10 as an Administrator (left click on it and choose "Run as Adminstrator")
After, checking the settings, did you re-boot; then, install your older driver?
Turn UAC back on, if you want it on.
It works for me.  Windows has not even offered me any driver updates since checking the option to turn it off.

If that app is not working for you; try Ashampoo's AntiSpy for Windows 10... it has the options to turn off driver updates, too. And, it is free to use, also.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 31, 2015)

Meanwhile, despite me formerly being as violently anti-W10 as @RejZoR because of driver updates, I have found the opposite. W10 has still not forced a graphics driver update on me.

I don't know if it's MS, or the fact I told GFE not to update, or what, but I'm at 3 versions behind.  W10 has left Nvidia drivers alone.


----------



## dcf-joe (Oct 31, 2015)

To follow what rtwjunkie has said, I am still on nVidia 355.60 which came out on August 13 this year. 

I have only done two things pertaining to Windows Update on my copy of Windows 10 Pro x64. First thing was configuring automatic updates in gpedit.msc and then going to "view advanced system settings" -> hardware -> device installation settings -> No, let me choose what to do -> never install driver software from Windows Update -> Save Changes -> Restart computer.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 31, 2015)

dcf-joe said:


> First thing was configuring automatic updates in gpedit.msc and then going to "view advanced system settings" -> hardware -> device installation settings -> No, let me choose what to do -> never install driver software from Windows Update -> Save Changes -> Restart computer.



Come to think of it, that's what I did.  Pretty simple!  So far no driver updates of any kind, and W10 has not rejected any of the drivers I update from manufacturers.


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 31, 2015)

dcf-joe said:


> To follow what rtwjunkie has said, I am still on nVidia 355.60 which came out on August 13 this year.
> 
> I have only done two things pertaining to Windows Update on my copy of Windows 10 Pro x64. First thing was configuring automatic updates in gpedit.msc and then going to "view advanced system settings" -> hardware -> device installation settings -> No, let me choose what to do -> never install driver software from Windows Update -> Save Changes -> Restart computer.



But this works only on the "Pro" version? Or at the Home version as well?
I don't use win10 at the moment, but it's nice to know since I may use later.


----------



## Xzibit (Oct 31, 2015)

That method only works with Pro.


----------



## horik (Oct 31, 2015)

Also on Win10 home and no auto-driver update.


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 31, 2015)

Xzibit said:


> That method only works with Pro.



No windows 10 for me then


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 31, 2015)

Xzibit said:


> That method only works with Pro.


The gpedit part, yes, but the 2nd part works on home version.


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 31, 2015)

rtwjunkie said:


> The gpedit part, yes, but the 2nd part works on home version.



So you are saying I don't have control what windows updates are getting installed on windows 10 home edition?


----------



## horik (Oct 31, 2015)

P4-630 said:


> So you are saying I don't have control what windows updates are getting installed on windows 10 home edition?



I use Win10 Home and it does not auto-update graphic drivers.


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 31, 2015)

horik said:


> I use Win10 Home and it does not auto-update graphic drivers.



Thats most important to me, that I have full control over driver installations.
And with windows updates I'm used to make a restore point before I install any updates, since windows 10 home installs windows updates automatically, does it make restore points before installing just like it went on win7? I have to do it manually on windows 8.1.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 31, 2015)

This is the only way I know of to do it:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...it-install-of-specific-windows-update.216367/

The catch is, you have to hide the update when Windows Update is aware of it but hasn't yet installed it.


----------



## unclewebb (Oct 31, 2015)

Here is my simple fix for Windows 10 home.






Just disable the Windows Update insanity and problem solved.  
Maybe 6 months from now there might be something important but until then, why bother updating anything.


----------



## Cheeseball (Oct 31, 2015)

Would this help in your case?

Looks like I'll have to install this later as it's pissing off my Catalyst install as well.


----------



## RejZoR (Nov 3, 2015)

I don't want to disable updates, that's stupid. I just want Windows to stop forcing god damn graphic drivers on this system.

Instead of improving security by delivering updates to more users they are forcing users into disabling Windows Update because it's so god damn annoying. The exact opposite effect in regards for better security...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 3, 2015)

This is a easy thing to do! Right click the start button and go to control panel then go to system icon. on the left hand side go to advanced system settings. Click the hardware tab then click device installation settings. In this window you will be able to turn windows driver installs off.


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 3, 2015)

brandonwh64 said:


> This is a easy thing to do! Right click the start button and go to control panel then go to system icon. on the left hand side go to advanced system settings. Click the hardware tab then click device installation settings. In this window you will be able to turn windows driver installs off.


Lets spell it out.

Step 1:

Step 2:

Step 3:

Step 4:


This isn't rocket science, people.


----------



## StefanM (Nov 3, 2015)

RejZoR said:


> I don't want to disable updates, that's stupid. I just want Windows to stop forcing god damn graphic drivers on this system.
> ...



There is a workaround i'm using successfuly since 2 months described at Guru3D 
I suggest to create a system restore point before using it.

In your case you have to replace the title with "AMD*" of course.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 3, 2015)

Aquinus said:


> Lets spell it out.
> 
> Step 1:
> View attachment 68963
> ...



YEP! I didn't have time for screen shots when I posted but this is exactly what I was talking about.


----------



## Constantine Yevseyev (Nov 3, 2015)

Aquinus said:


> Lets spell it out.
> 
> Step 1:
> View attachment 68963
> ...


Since when does this method work?.. We had a thread about this issue, right before July 29, and everybody confirmed that it does nothing on RTM build. Hence why Microsoft had to release a standalone troubleshooting module that would allow users to block certain drivers offered through WU.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 3, 2015)

Yup, pretty sure it only works on external devices like printers, cameras, microphones, and so on.  For internal devices, Microsoft assumes you want the latest drivers for them all.

The diagnostic cab only disables the version of the driver you explicitly tell it not to install.  It will automatically install it when a new version is released.  If the new version doesn't fix it, you'll have to block that one too.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 3, 2015)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Yup, pretty sure it only works on external devices like printers, cameras, microphones, and so on.  For internal devices, Microsoft assumes you want the latest drivers for them all.
> 
> The diagnostic cab only disables the version of the driver you explicitly tell it not to install.  It will automatically install it when a new version is released.  If the new version doesn't fix it, you'll have to block that one too.


 
Well so far, W10 has respected my wishes and not updated any drivers, including graphics, over the manufacturer ones I installed.


----------



## ISI300 (Nov 3, 2015)

I didn't read through all the posts, but if someone didn't post it:
Get the windows update hide utility:
https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/3073930
You can hide and unhide specific updates with thing, it takes a bit to detect and hide the drivers, but it works for me.
I use it to hide Nvidia and Realtek audio drivers.
After hiding the update reboot and check for updates again, that's gotta fix it.


----------



## RejZoR (Nov 3, 2015)

This utility is dumb as a brick and is useless. It's a one time shot and you first have to install the god damn broken stuff to then block it. I just don't get the moronic decision made by Microsoft to throw away a super functional and actually working Windows 8.1 updating GUI and mechanism and replace it with this pile of crap that needs friggin 10 apps as "support" tools and it still doesn't work as I want it where Win8.1 Windows Update worked like charm since day 1. I'm like baninging my head on a desk asking myself WHY WHY WHY WHY did you do that Microsoft, WHY!?


----------



## alucasa (Nov 3, 2015)

I currently have 2 desktop with 1 Win 10 pro & 1 Win 10 home. 3 laptops with 2 Win 10 home & 1 Win 10 pro, two of the laptops have Nvidia GPU.

None of them has installed any drivers against my will. Strange.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 3, 2015)

RejZoR said:


> This utility is dumb as a brick and is useless. It's a one time shot and you first have to install the god damn broken stuff to then block it. I just don't get the moronic decision made by Microsoft to throw away a super functional and actually working Windows 8.1 updating GUI and mechanism and replace it with this pile of crap that needs friggin 10 apps as "support" tools and it still doesn't work as I want it where Win8.1 Windows Update worked like charm since day 1. I'm like baninging my head on a desk asking myself WHY WHY WHY WHY did you do that Microsoft, WHY!?


No, no, you have to uninstall the "broken stuff," run the diagnostic cab, and hide the broken update.

But I think I might know what is going on.  If you disable device installations like rtwjunkie said, then rename the C:\Windows\SoftwareDistribution folder, restart the computer and, if everything is peachy, delete the renamed folder.  Basically Windows Update sees the update in there and automatically installs it unless Windows Update has been explicitly forbidden (via the diagnostic cab or PowerShell)  to install it.

Back when I had problems with my sound driver, it would keep installing it over and over despite having the driver updates thing disabled.  This is very likely because the driver was already available courtesy of Windows Update.


----------



## R-T-B (Nov 3, 2015)

Constantine Yevseyev said:


> Since when does this method work?



It doesn't.  I've never been able to make it work, ever, on any release of 10 any which way.

The reason NVIDIA users are reporting being able to stay behind is because NVIDIA no longer distributes their updates via WU.

My solution to all this?

I run a WSUS server that filters driver updates.

Been thinking about offering it as a donation-ware "donate what you can" kinda thing (no fixed price) to TPU users via a public IP I'd share upon donations, but I am unsure of the legality of this.  The donations would be strictly used to help with hosting costs...  Windows update is a bandwidth hog.

Would there be any interest in this though?


----------



## RejZoR (Nov 3, 2015)

FordGT90Concept said:


> No, no, you have to uninstall the "broken stuff," run the diagnostic cab, and hide the broken update.
> 
> But I think I might know what is going on.  If you disable device installations like rtwjunkie said, then rename the C:\Windows\SoftwareDistribution folder, restart the computer and, if everything is peachy, delete the renamed folder.  Basically Windows Update sees the update in there and automatically installs it unless Windows Update has been explicitly forbidden (via the diagnostic cab or PowerShell)  to install it.
> 
> Back when I had problems with my sound driver, it would keep installing it over and over despite having the driver updates thing disabled.  This is very likely because the driver was already available courtesy of Windows Update.



A lot of pointless clicking, tweaking and destroying OS for something that WORKED PERFECTLY IN WINDOWS 8.1!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 3, 2015)

Have you tried the diagnostic cab (proven to work) and/or clearing SoftwareDistribution (likely to work)?


----------



## R-T-B (Nov 3, 2015)

I found this powershell script more useful than the diagnostic cab, tbh.  Run before windows update runs, and run as admin:

Do keep in mind it's VERY picky about you saying yes/no to every update, everytime.  Skip one and it breaks...  I'm not very skilled at ps yet so I can't fix that.  Found it on the MSDN forums somewhere.


----------

